# show jitters/couple questions



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you good luck! I will be looking forward to hearing about how everything went. I will pass along what my breeder told me: take deep breaths and remember, calm and relaxed!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Suck on mints so your nervousness isn't read by your dog as readily. They can smell fear...nervousness.

Remember, your nerves travel right down that leash....so try to relax and just have fun!!

Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> Suck on mints so your nervousness isn't read by your dog as readily. They can smell fear...nervousness.
> 
> Remember, your nerves travel right down that leash....so try to relax and just have fun!!
> 
> Best of luck to both of you!


Does that really work?!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow congrats - I didn't know you'd been able to work him off the tie-downs already - that was quick!

Don't know anything about those judges - the opinions that you get from "strangers" is worth exactly what you pay for it - the opinions you ask for from folks you do actually pay for - judges anyhow - might be worth even less. 

Without sounding pessimistic, there's some sense of building numbers at local shows - enter your non-competitive dog to build numbers for my dog kind of thing. A few people in the northeast are famous for that kind of thing...nice, nice nice - oh enter so we can build a major....

There are also dog people that will see a feature and LOVE that part of the dog without communicating about or even seeing the whole dog. One of the breeders in my area produces awful heads - every dog has a bitch head - her bitches are very feminine -as are her dogs...she judges every dog she meets by his head...and she's been in dogs long enough that newbies actually take her comments (positive and negative) to heart...Anyhow...

If you want a truly HONEST opinion go find a CCA event near you and enter him. If that fails contact one of the evaluators on that list or experienced handler - of goldens - and pay for an evaluation. 

Erica


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> If you want a truly HONEST opinion go find a CCA event near you and enter him. If that fails contact one of the evaluators on that list or experienced handler - of goldens - and pay for an evaluation.
> 
> Erica


Agree!! Its what I was told to do with my guy. Only thing is the closest CCA event is in Ohio and that's not at all close. BUT with the help of some Golden friends I was put in contact with an experienced Golden handler. She wants to groom him, said "Structure can be seen better on a wet dog". We'll be going to her in the next couple of weeks. 

Never thought of contacting any of the evaluators one on one. Good idea! I like you, just want an honest opinion. 

Good luck this weekend! Was told this more than once, "A happy Golden shows best".  HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, it's time for the show jitters to set in!
> The Tito Monster is making his AKC debut (other than the IKC show downtown Chicago that one day, which was *really* his debut) in 4 shows in the next 10 days.
> He's groomed. He's ready.
> I'm groomed. I'm not ready (yikes!). I am SOOO nervous.
> ...


 
Any advice is worth what you pay for it.  
As for judges, I will pm you as public discussion of judges is essentially a no-no.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! 
Our own club is planning a CCA in the late summer/early fall, and I do plan to take him to that. They're in the process of lining up the evaluators. 
From a CCA standpoint, I think he'll have no problem. I know the dog is to the standard with no disqualifying faults, and has a great temperament. So unless the CCA has some surprises in store for me, I'm pretty (over)confident that he'll pass it just fine.
The question is, does he have what it takes to do well in the AKC breed ring???????????? There are a lot of dogs who are to the standard that just don't cut it in the "big boys competition". 
Guess we'll start finding out in the next 2 weeks...although I don't really expect him to do much in his first few shows, he's really held back by his handler


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Good-luck and keep us posted!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm afraid he'll NQ the articles, other than that he's pretty sound. But the ring is packed dirt, outside under a pavillion, where they show CATTLE...that ought to be interesting for a very inexperienced dog doing articles, no??? Even my trainers won't show there because of it, LOL. I just figured it would be great experience since we'll already be there for breed.
On a side note, he FINALLY figured out the articles a couple weeks ago and can do a great job with 14 or 16 of them out there...once in a while he gets it wrong, but rarely. Of course, we know show environments are totally another story.





MurphyTeller said:


> Wow congrats - I didn't know you'd been able to work him off the tie-downs already - that was quick!
> 
> 
> Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> Our own club is planning a CCA in the late summer/early fall, and I do plan to take him to that. They're in the process of lining up the evaluators.
> From a CCA standpoint, I think he'll have no problem. I know the dog is to the standard with no disqualifying faults, and has a great temperament. So unless the CCA has some surprises in store for me, I'm pretty (over)confident that he'll pass it just fine.
> The question is, does he have what it takes to do well in the AKC breed ring???????????? There are a lot of dogs who are to the standard that just don't cut it in the "big boys competition".


You will get this in the CCA - it's not always about pass/fail. The value for the owners are the written critiques given by breeder/judges. There are very clear parts on the form - you will get the input about whether or not he is suitable for the breed ring you will also get a very clear idea of what his faults are. You can ask questions of course but it's more important to listen...then go back and digest/read the written evaluations.

Erica


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ola -- well nervousness in the breed ring both fades with time and stays the same. I am almost always nervous when trying to get to sleep the night before. But then routine takes over the day of, and I'm not nervous at all....all in a day's work. That comes with experience!
The only one of the judges I've shown to is Karen Wilson, I thought she picked moderate, athletic dogs and I did not disagree with her picks. I would show to her again.
You are brave to have your utility debut at the same time! Better hope the ring times don't clash!
As far as advice from other people on your show dog............................
I don't ask for critiques on my dog and I don't offer them unless asked. You should expect the same from other people, and I would be weary of accepting opinions from people unsolicited. Half the people showing don't know enough to make their opinions valid, and the other half have enough to worry about with their own dogs they typically don't hunt down other people to impart their knowledge upon. If you ASKED for their opinions, then, well, how valid it is is directly proportional to how much you value their opinion. 
Tito is at an age where it cannot hurt to get him in the ring and used to the show routine, to learn to like showing. You are very smart to get him in the performance stuff now, let him grow up physically then show when he is older. But please do not drag him around to tons of shows then get discouraged because he's not winning in Open as a 2 year old! Have patience.
When he IS ready -- please be honest with yourself and if you have the desire and pocketbook to finish him, either put in the devotion to train yourself to be a great handler OR pay a pro to do it. 
Best of luck!! AND HAVE FUN! Let us know how it goes! You have a cool dog, he will make you proud


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know about sucking on a mint to calm your show ring nerves, but I do swear by Rescue Remedy! I usually do a double (or triple or more, as needed) dose show day (my showing being horse shows), and the days leading up to the show I take a smaller dose anytime I have contact with my show horses. It really does work. You can find it at Whole Foods, or your local health food store.

I also always relied heavily on sports psychology, and I would think this would apply to the breed ring with dogs too. Take time a few times a day to sit (or stand) and visualize every thing you will do with your dog, visualize the ring, the footing, etc. The proper way to do sports psychology visualization for any type of showing is to visualize for the amount of time you will be in the ring. For example, visualize how long it takes for the judge to look at your dog, etc. Really visualize every single step, and you can time your visualization sessions to make sure you are actually visualizing for the amount of time you will be in the ring. I even take it as far as visualizing how the footing will be, the size of the ring, the surroundings (will there be booths or stands that might distract you or your dog?), etc. This really helped me conquer my horse show ring (and pageant) nerves. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow... sounds like you're going to be verrrrrry busy!! Granted obedience is more up my alley than conformation (which I'm terrible at!) but I, for one, think you're crazy. ROFL... just teasing. But hey, the running back and forth should keep you in shape. You wont have time to be nervous! LOL

I'm sure that the two of you are going to do just fine! Have fun! BJ


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

The mints don't calm your nerves...they mask the smell of nervousness (fear), so your dog can't smell it on you.

After a few trips in the ring, you'll become less tense, and things will go much better. 

I was petrified with Molly...and with Cole, I'm not at all. It's like anything...the more you do it, the more comfortable you are with it.

Best of luck to you!


----------

